# Name for a catering business.



## chefteldanielle

Iam running alot of different names by my co workers at the hospital and I was wondering if it is silly to include my name in the name of the business.
just getting opinions from the pro's in the business..
Danielle

If you have any ideas.. Iam doing a Caribbean/French fusion menu with some asian undertones.
Using ingredients from the Pacific NW..


----------



## cape chef

Hi there daneille,

How about "Releve' " french for highly seasoned
cc


----------



## chefteldanielle

Sounds great Brad,,

Whatabout Latitudes..
Danielle


----------



## chrose

CTD My 2¢ worth. I think there is nothing wrong with having your name in the business name. The idea is to have a name that evokes a picture in ones mind. Bob's Catering for example may be fine for Bob but does it distinguish him from anyone else and what kind of picture do you get in your mind. Also be careful about locking yourself into a box. What I mean is that if you're doing a Caribbean/French menu etc. be careful of using a name that locks you into that. What would happen if you changed concepts 2 years down the road? You would have to change the name.
I like the name you've chosen so far. To me it evokes a sense of world where I could get a very eclectic menu. You can always tag the cuisine specialty at the end ie: _"Latitudes", Caribbean Cooking with a French Flair_ . This way you could always retag later if necessary. _"Latitudes" Arkansas Cusine with a Roadkill flair_ 
The company I helped start was "Glacial Reflections". We were a caterer in Anchorage, Alaska, hence the name.


----------



## marmalady

When I was contemplating starting my own catering business, i had two names for it that I was kind of stuck on. My first choice was 'Saffron', just because I love it, it sounds sexy, and just a little bit upbeat and different. My second choice was 'Not Enough Thyme' - for the obvious reasons!

I agree that you probably shouldn't box yourself in with a specific cuisine, unless you're so absolutely dedicated to it that you know you'll never change your mind! Good luck!


----------



## chefboy2160

Danielle , I dont practice Santaria , I aint got no crystal ball , if I had a million dollars well I'd spend it all . When you speak carribean I think of my favorite rock group SUBLIME . Orange county rockers . To bad Brad had to leave but maybe there is somthing in the music that will help you with your new name .


----------



## chefteldanielle

Well you lovely people I have chosen latitudes for a name and I have already designed the logo.. Since iam a graphic artist as well. It helps. I superinposed the name on a worldy grid. And it looks very nice. Typical Portland style.. I think it looks great and my friends say it's a go.. A little more tweaking and I will be set to go..
Thanks for your input and criticism..
Danielle


----------



## marmalady

Congrats on choosing a name! Can you post ithe logo for us once you get it all designed? Good luck!!


----------



## upsidedowngrl

We are in need of a few ideas, even if its just words not real name format. We just need a direction. We're in the process of starting up a catering business with a wide range of cuisine. :chef: 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lentil

A good friend told me to think about a name I wouldnt' mind saying 30 times a day. I chose a name for my original idea for my personal chef business, but I quickly took on a lot of catering which now sustains me. I'm called Portable Pantry which fits both sides of my business, but I wish I had called the business something a little more worldly and sophisticated.


----------



## lentil

Thanks!

I don't envy you your past job. Sounds like you were set up to be the bad guy with the staff from day one. What is it that you do now?


----------



## lentil

Good luck ! I'm looking forward to checking out your website.

YOu must be in my area since you're a Sox Fan!


----------



## lentil

Your website won't work. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## shroomgirl

A friend of mine has a combo of both, Brian Young's Catering Plus. That way if he sells it would gradually become just Catering Plus. He was well known throughout the area prior to starting his catering business.

My company is named after a mushroom.....funny how so many people ask what it is, how to spell it, etc.....mispronounce the name. Aw well.

As to using your name....my mother had an advertising-marketing firm named after her, it's hard to sell a company when whomever the company is named after is no longer around.


----------



## lentil

My first name is Susan, so a friend wanted me to name my company "Sue Chef"
(sous chef, get it...?) I passed on that advice, and you know, she was thoroughly insulted.


----------



## gabchef

I would like to start my personal chef business, and I need help to find a good name.
My main focus on healthy, organic cooking using locally grown products only.
I would love to get some ideas from you


----------



## shroomgirl

where are you located?


----------



## bonvivantinc

Try WordLab (http://www.wordlab.com/groups/company-names/). It's an awesome forum where the people pitch business names. They helped me figure out he name of my catering biz: Bon Vivant


----------



## cookpiper

Better try getting it from a food?

hhhmm.. I feel like wanting to help but don't know much about French names..

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

Here are two presented for your consideration:

1.  La Cuisne de Les Bonnes Femmes; and

2.  Allez Cuisine!

BDL


----------



## ronniesc

hey daneille.. How about "Foodies"??

Also you can create some name combining two brands togather.

Regards..


----------



## shroomgirl

Danielle started this thread in 2001......she's not been active in many years.


----------



## mariyathomas

cater - A provider; a purveyor; a caterer; To provide food professionally for a special occasion; To provide things to satisfy a person or a need, to serve


----------



## elias el hany

hi evry body i want name for catering


----------



## shroomgirl

welcome Elias, tell us about yourself/style....where you are located, what type of catering you want to do.......the more info the better the name


----------



## brittany cody

hey guys i need a little help with a name. getting a new catering company started. Any ideas. I am 21, fun and like to cook. I have been cooking since i was 7, graduated culinary school in 2010. I want to cater desserts and savory foods.


----------



## chefdave11

BC's Catering. 

Cody's Catering.

Cody's Cuisine.

Naming a business is often a very personal process.  Without knowing you, your food/cooking philosophy, the way's you in which you plan on differentiating your business, et cetera, it's very difficult for anyone else to suggest an appropriate name for your business.


----------



## meltorres

Hi I'm new to the site!! I'm trying to think of a creative name for my catering business.. The menu will be mostly Arabic food!! I would love to have a Puerto Rican twist to it.. Any suggestions??


----------



## andrea37

I need help trying to figure out at a catering name for my business, I live in Dallas TX. My business is small and I am basically am cooking everything but keeping it simple. Thank you, please help.


----------



## meezenplaz

Everything Simple Catering.

Or

Simply Everything Catering.

Simplicty Catering.

Now if one of those doesn't get you at least an A minus then I dont know what will. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## cheftera

Hey Chef.....what we were told in school (former culinary arts student and paralegal) is never to use your given name in your business. They suggested variations of your name, i.e., nickname etc. I have a name in mind for my catering and event planning business but feel like it is tooo long. I have found that the name is difficult to fit on websites, email address and does not make a user friendly website address name. Hope this helps!! 

Chef Tera


----------



## sophie717

Hello all I am looking for some advice on a name for my catering company right now its tom and jens but now we have started getting bigger and I would like a cool name we do Natural raw smoothies and organic coffee and espresso drink wild names and we do desserts and foods we do a little bit of everything and we also can make whatever the person wants to so we are a wide variety. I was thinking simplicity catering but want some more options or combining simplicity with something.


----------



## meezenplaz

Natural Simplicity

Simply Natural

Organic Simplicity

Smooth and Natural

Smooth and Simple

Such a Smoothie

What a Smoothie!

Things like  that maybe...


----------



## donaldosborne78

Gaia Nature  ;D


----------



## lasvegascaterer

Hey Meltorres any update on the catering business? Keep us posted! Thanks


----------



## s robinson

Hi I would like some assistance with naming my catering business. I do have some options that I have considered such as using my nickname which is Bell or also since I am from Georgia and people from Georgia have a niche about serving people with great consideration, I considered something with "southern" & "hospitality" in it but I don't want to limit myself to making southern style food only. HELP... I KIND OF NEED SOME HELP ASAP!!! THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## petemccracken

For whom the Bell toils


----------



## bonitabrit

HELLO!

I am excited to have found this thread! I am going to start my own catering company aimed toward children's parties! I like to make a lot of different dishes here at home for my children! A lot of it includes finger foods and easy plates like mac and cheeses and sandwiches with lots of cute decorations based on what the child likes the most! I just need help with a name and I have no idea where to start!

Help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## folsomjulie

What a fun thread, helping in exercising my creativity muscles as well as relieving stress and increasing Karma. Not the greatest at this but here goes: Mama's Caribean Kitchen, Simply the Best Catering, KISS Catering (Keeping it Simple Stupid), Hope this helps


----------

